# MERM chap 19 PP questions



## goodal (Feb 18, 2009)

I just went through chapter 19 of the MERM edition 12 Practice problems book. Where did the equations come from for that section? Chap 19 in MERM was no help at all.


----------



## MechGuy (Feb 18, 2009)

badal said:


> I just went through chapter 19 of the MERM edition 12 Practice problems book. Where did the equations come from for that section? Chap 19 in MERM was no help at all.


Give an example problem. I have since sold my problems book although I still have my MERM.


----------



## MikeR (Feb 19, 2009)

badal said:


> I just went through chapter 19 of the MERM edition 12 Practice problems book. Where did the equations come from for that section? Chap 19 in MERM was no help at all.


I agree. The practice problems have no relationship to the material in Ch. 19 (Fluid Power) of the MERM. I just finished the Fluid Chapters 14, 15, 16, 17, 18 and am sitting behind my desk scrathing my head in bewildment at the problems in Ch. 19. I say just read chapter 19 and skip the practice problems if you are not doing the Thermal Fluids depth section.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

What problem number?


----------

